# Renting in Cyprus



## nikko (Sep 27, 2008)

Do any of you guys know a decent website where you can advertise houses for rent? The ones I've tried so far don't allow it.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

nikko said:


> Do any of you guys know a decent website where you can advertise houses for rent? The ones I've tried so far don't allow it.


We used to advertise our apartment on a number of lettings websites. I found "HolidayLettings, Holiday Lettings and Rentals, Apartments and Villas, Private Accommodation to Rent Worldwide effective also "holidaylets" Holiday Rentals & Cottages France Spain Italy England Wales Scotland Ireland and holiday-rentals Holiday Rentals. UK?s No. 1 for self catering villas, apartments & cottage holidays in Spain, Portugal, France, Florida, Italy & worldwide. (not sure if that is correct address, might be an underscore!).

Alternatively, try using a good search engine and look for holidays, self-catering or rentals or lets or something similar....that should pull lots of opportunities up.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

nikko said:


> Do any of you guys know a decent website where you can advertise houses for rent? The ones I've tried so far don't allow it.


It depends to some extent whether you want to rent it out long term or for holidays.
While holiday rentals can bring more money in short term they are a lot more trouble and the overheads are higher with cleaning between lets, you are ressponsible for all the bills etc.
With long term rental there are fewer overheads and the tenant is responsible for bills.


Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> It depends to some extent whether you want to rent it out long term or for holidays.
> While holiday rentals can bring more money in short term they are a lot more trouble and the overheads are higher with cleaning between lets, you are ressponsible for all the bills etc.
> With long term rental there are fewer overheads and the tenant is responsible for bills.
> 
> ...


Another thing to bear in mind with short-term rentals is that you may have long periods without any occupants thus reducing your overall 'profit'. The potential number of weeks of short-term bookings can also be affected by location. Some areas close down completely from November to Easter!

On the other hand, if you want to use your villa from time to time then you might prefer to not accept rentals for more than three months at a time (for example). Whatever happens, whether you take short or long term rentals its ultimately up to you as to whether you accept each individual booking.

Have you thought whether you would rent furnished, part furnished or unfurnished. You get slightly more for furnished but have the problem of wear and tear.

What area is your property in?


----------



## nikko (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Ladies. It's in Pervolia, Lannaca. I should have been more specific: This is a long-term rental. I'm doing it as a favour for a Cypriot friend who does not have very good English but pefers English tenants. I know I can't advertise in here, hence my enquiries.
Thanks for your advice. x

Nikko


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

nikko said:


> Thanks Ladies. It's in Pervolia, Lannaca. I should have been more specific: This is a long-term rental. I'm doing it as a favour for a Cypriot friend who does not have very good English but pefers English tenants. I know I can't advertise in here, hence my enquiries.
> Thanks for your advice. x
> 
> Nikko


Nikko you can advertise it in the classifed section.
Scroll down to the bottom of the page with all the forums on and you will find the classified section.
I will also pm you some other sites where you can advertise, free property listing sites.


----------



## nikko (Sep 27, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Nikko you can *advertise it in the classifed section*.
> Scroll down to the bottom of the page with all the forums on and you will find the classified section.
> I will also pm you some other sites where you can advertise, free property listing sites.


Already have! No responses yet. I'm away a few days, I'll look for PMs when I return. Thank you.


----------

